# Shelving and Cabinets for Company Truck



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I got these boxes/shelving for the cost of a hot dog and and a few 20's off the bill.


*BAM!*

Those boxes/shelves aren't even scratched, brand freaking new. If any of you get the magazine American Van Lines...you'll know the value of those real quick. That's not even including the ones I've managed to get over the years on swaps. 

That made my day yesterday, was replacing a water heater for the customer and showed me. I'm putting all those boxes in my box van to get the use out of them.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

one mans trash hooked you up bigtime, those are nice .


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

around 500 skins for the one on the left!!!!! sweeeeeeeeeet !!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

These are unbelievably expensive. I look at the book they send every quarter and every quarter I think...can't afford it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

All right man. SCORE!!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

very cool. :thumbup:

i got the boxes i have in my van from a tow truck driver. he had a bunch of them from vans he'd hauled back and scrapped. i think i payed $100 for everything. those things are insanely expensive.






paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah those are the same shevling I have in my van. They will last forever.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

They are very expensive.... good score Dunbar.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Have I started smoking dope again but it looks like the shelf on the right is really messed up on the bottom left.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

They look the the boxes in my service van, sounds like you got a great deal!!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Many years ago I was looking to turn my personal truck I used for hunting into a truck for doing repipes. The truck was still in great shape but I had recently purchased a new truck for hunting. This was pre-craigslist so we used the "Recycler" which you could advertise and sell about anything. I found a company who had 2-8' long drawer units, 2-cross over boxes and 4-side boxes from some trucks that junked out. 

The place was about an hour away but I felt the price of $250 was cheap enough to at least go look. The boxes needed paint but I had all of the equipment to paint them and they looked solid. I believe they were made by Adrian and they were all steel. All of the piece were tied together with a ton of metal straps and they used a fork lift to load then on my truck. I could not believe how heavy they were in my truck and I had to drive the streets home because I felt the truck was too unstable.

The next morning I cut the straps and tried to unload the truck and was shocked at how heavy they still were. That is when I discovered they were still full of tools and materials. I'm guessing the company was some sort of a mechanical company as there were a bunch of tools including portable band saws, vacuum pumps, welding sets, air fittings and everything else a well stocked truck would have. All in all it was one of my better scores.

Mark


----------

